# the epic quest for deryk shane's stories



## rotoplooker (Apr 17, 2011)

Dear friends, there is a grave matter I want to discuss with you.

A long time ago, when I started to discover the fabulous world of weight gain and inflation fetish, I read the stories of Deryk Shane, which were quite great. Ten years later I try to find them again.

I've looked for the lost stories of deryk shane with every conceivable tools : google, yahoo, bing, web archive wayback machine, torrent searches, and now I must face the terrible truth : ten years is more than enough for deryk shane's work to have completely vanished from the web, apart from a few recent stories and rewritings.

Someone must own these stories. If we don't act quickly, they will be lost forever. If you who read those lines, after all these years, still have these stories (Natalie's life, cheerleading squad, and all the ones I forgot), please save deryk's work from oblivion by sharing them with us, in this public thread or in private messages, it doesn't matter.

The lost treasure of legendary Deryk Shane awaits us somewhere. Let's find it together and gather this legacy !


----------



## Teecher (Apr 17, 2011)

I felt the SAME way when I first read his stuff!!! Man, it's incredible! If you're a pearlover and I'm sure you are, then you and I are in the same boat.

However, it's been a long time since he created anything new. If you search this board for his name I'm sure something will surface. I know there was a thread about him a couple of years ago around here somewhere.

Good luck!!!


Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## rotoplooker (Apr 18, 2011)

I definitely am a pear lover.

To begin, here is an exhaustive list (I think) of what can be found of deryk shane's work.

In the weight room :
Tiffany's story
A lab experiment gone right

In the forums :
Jelena
Smoker's delight
At the drive-in
Week in Vegas
Great Aunt Bethany B

And that's it I think. But what I'm looking for are his first stories, back in 2000. Here is a list I managed to make with the web archive (here is the page), but all links are dead :
- Amanda's Collegiate Recourse
- A Friendly Challenge
- Elaine Indulges
- Just Friends
- Kirsten And Mercedes
- Lisa
- The Looking Glass
- The Cheerleading Squad
- The Hunger Within
- Sabrina The Teenage Witch
- Dominique
- Natalie's Life I: The Prosthetics
- Natalie's Life II: Christmas Vacation
- Natalie's Life III: Unexplained Developements
- Natalie's Life IV: Stranded
- Natalie's Life V: Insecure
- A Teacher's Revenge

And that's it.

Does someone have them ? Everyone, please browse your private collection and let us know...


----------



## Britt Reid (May 8, 2011)

Most of these are preserved in private collections which have been made available to Dimensions. 

However, Deryk has indicated that he is not desirous of their being published anywhere without himself having updated them (we offered to assist but the offer was declined). The fact is that a number were incomplete and would unless finished eventually have wound up in the Discard Archive. That is why they were not added to the collection even before the tightening of the age rules in 2009. Today that factor alone would mandate adaptation for several of them.

There was another discussion of his work here, which you may find of interest.

He last visited Dimensions in 2009 and explained his thoughts here.

Deryk, if you see this, please respond - even if in private.


----------

